# Lilien schädlich für Fische?



## Pidder54 (21. Juni 2010)

Moin,
habe seit ein paar Tagen das große Fischsterben. Mittlerweile sind es 4 Goldfische, und nur die größten. (ca. 12 cm) Wasserwerte sind soweit ok. Habe im Teich einen Korb mit __ Lilien stehen gehabt. Da mir nichts mehr einfiel, habe ich den Heute entfernt, und einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht. Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, das die anderen Wasserpflanzen langsam verkümmern.
Kann es sein, das die Lilien daran Schuld sind? Fadenalgen bilden sich auch mittlerweile rasend!
LG Pidder


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Servus Pidder

Mal die Wasserwerte gemessen 

Hattest du viel Regen


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Ich glaub eher nicht das es die Lilien sind. 
Wann sind die Pflanzen reingekommen ? 
Und wieviele ? 
Wenn ich die Bilder auf Deiner HP so sehe , dann sehe ich sehr wenig etablierte Wasserpflanzen (vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen) die gegen eine Vielzahl von Goldfischen anwachsen müssen. 
Wenn Deine Angaben stimmen, dann hast Du eine recht große Wasseroberfläche im Verhältnis zu der Literangabe. Teiche mit großer Oberfläche aber kleinem Volumen sind nicht unbedingt stabil. Bei 16qm hätte ich versucht ein paar mehr Liter raus zu holen. Alles was an Umweltdreck, Pollen etc. auf 16qm landet verteilt sich ja nur auf 3000 Liter. Bei Dir im Profil steht auch nichts von einem Filter !? 
All das sind eher Gründe für tote Fische als jetzt ein paar Lilien. Jedenfalls in meinen Augen. 
Wasserwerte messen, und posten, dann sehen wir klarer. 
Meiner Meinung nach solltest Du bei der größe Massiv unterwasserpflanzen setzen und den Fischbestand reduzieren. Dann wird nen Schuh draus . 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo,


Pidder54 schrieb:


> habe seit ein paar Tagen das große Fischsterben. Mittlerweile sind es 4 Goldfische, und nur die größten. (ca. 12 cm)


Irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten zu sehen? Pilze oder __ Würmer? Die Kiemen und die Beschuppung sind normal?


Pidder54 schrieb:


> Wasserwerte sind soweit ok.


Wie sind denn die gemessenen Werte, wie und womit wurde gemessen?


Pidder54 schrieb:


> Habe im Teich einen Korb mit Lilien stehen gehabt. Da mir nichts mehr einfiel, habe ich den Heute entfernt, und einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht.


Teilwasserwechsel ist in Ordnung, wenn er keinen zu starken Temperaturunterschied verursacht. Die Lilien sind eher unverdächtig. 



Pidder54 schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, das die anderen Wasserpflanzen langsam verkümmern.
> Kann es sein, das die Lilien daran Schuld sind? Fadenalgen bilden sich auch mittlerweile rasend!


Wenn sich immer noch Fadenalgen bilden, sind noch genügend Nährstoffe im Teich. Solange die anderen Pflanzen kümmern, würde ich nicht zu viele Fadenalgen rausnehmen. Denn sonst hast du ja keine Sauerstoffspender mehr. Lass die Fadenalgen also deinem Teich ein wenig helfen.

Abgestorbene Pflanzen sollten natürlich raus aus dem Teich.

Poste mal deine Wasserwerte (vor allem Nitrit im Auge beahlten!) und untersuche die toten Fische. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Pidder54 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Also Wasserwerte sind, mit Teststreifen gemessen:
PH ca. 6-6,5 ist mittlerweile von vorher 5 gestiegen.
GH 10
KH 8
Nitrat und Nitrit - nix
Was auf meiner HP zu sehen ist, ist nicht auf dem neusten Stand, mittlerweile ist auch eine Filteranlage drin. Was mir auffällt, ist das nach kurzer Sonneneinstrahlung die Temperatur schnell steigt im Teich, denke, das liegt wohl mit an dem kleinen Bachlauf.
Mache morgen mal Fotos. An den Fischen selber ist mir nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen, ausser das sie Tot waren. Kenne mich auch nicht weiter mit Krankheiten bei Fischen aus.
Gruß Pidder


----------



## Pidder54 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Sorry,
die Wasserwerte haben einen Fehler,
es muss so aussehen:
PH 6,5
GH 8,5
KH 10
LG Pidder


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Guten morgen Pidder

pH von 5 .... kann für Fische schon tödlich sein .....



> *Grenzwerte:*
> Natur/Fischteich:
> Ein Teich mit vielen Pflanzen und wenig Fischen ( 200 – 500g Fische auf 1000 L Wasser ). Dabei meistens einheimische Fische wie Bitterlinge , Moderliesen, Erlitzen, Rotaugen usw.
> 
> ...


Quelle aus dem Thema "Wasserchemie" in unserem Basiswissen

Wie lange (Zeitraum) hast diesen Wert gemessen


----------



## heiko-rech (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo,

wie ist denn der PH Anstieg verursacht worden? Von alleine steigt der ja nicht um 1,5

Schön wäre noch ein O2 Wert.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Servus Heiko

Könnte mir den Anstieg nur durch den aufhörenden Regen erklären, denn ...

Wenn es bei Pidder auch so viel geregnet hat wie bei uns , dann senkt der Regen den den pH-Wert .... weiches Wasser ..... ob der pH-Wert allerdings so nieder pH 5 dadurch abgesenkt werden kann


----------



## Eugen (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hi

die Wasserwerte sind soweit ok 
Naja,der pH = 5 liegt im Bereich von verdünnter Essigsäure.
Die pH-Erhöhung um 1,5 ist auch recht heftig.
KH > GH  

Also ok oder normal is das nicht.

Bin kein "Fischkenner" , aber das Fischsterben liegt sicher nicht an den Lilien.


----------



## Pidder54 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Moin,
der PH Wert ist höher, weil ich mit Leitungswasser nachgefüllt habe. Ansonsten habe ich ja Brunnenwasser, das sehr weich ist. Habe noch einen Sprudler mit 4 Ausströmer Kugeln drin, die habe ich jetzt von Tag auf Nachtbetrieb umgeschaltet...
O2 Wert kann ich nicht messen, hab nix dafür...
Vorhin viel mir auf, das 2 Schleierschwänze sich unbeweglich am Grund aufhalten, die anderen wie immer...nur fressen wollen sie auch nicht so richtig.
Desweiteren sind alle Pflanzen angefressen, vor allem die Tannenwedel, die sind Kahl. Sogar an den Seerosen Blättern wird geknabbert. Bin Ratlos......
LG Pidder


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*



> Was mir auffällt, ist das nach kurzer Sonneneinstrahlung die Temperatur schnell steigt im Teich,



..liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der geringen Wassertiefe (und dem Bachlauf). Ich würde da auf jeden Fall ein Sonnensegel aufspannen, damit nicht gar so heftig eingestrahlt wird. Mein Teich und seine Bewohner haben das bei mir sehr dankend angenommen.


----------



## doh (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hi,

klingt irgendwie komisch. Sie fressen nichts, aber die Pflanzen sind teilweise angeknabbert bis sogar Kahl und nehmen nun kein Futter mehr auf? Also irgendwo ist da gewaltig der Wurm drin.

Dein Teich ist ja noch realativ "neu" hast du die Fische anfangs zu wenig gefüttert? Selbst werden sie wohl nicht sonderlich viel gefunden haben, bis auf die Pflanzen.

Sind aber auch nur vermutungen, hoffe die restlichen Fische überleben es.


_____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## heiko-rech (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo,


Pidder54 schrieb:


> der PH Wert ist höher, weil ich mit Leitungswasser nachgefüllt habe. Ansonsten habe ich ja Brunnenwasser, das sehr weich ist.


Das ist schon mal nicht so gut, denn wenn du dauernd mit anderem Wasser auffüllst und somit dauernd deine Werte so stark veränderst, ist das weder gut für die Pflanzen, noch für die Fische. Die Werte sollten schon relativ konstant bleiben


Pidder54 schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Sprudler mit 4 Ausströmer Kugeln drin, die habe ich jetzt von Tag auf Nachtbetrieb umgeschaltet...


Damit treibst du unmengen an CO2 aus, das die Pflanzen brauchem. Im Gegenzug bringst du aber nicht so viel O2 ein, wie du vielleicht vermutest. Dein Bachlauf sollte für die O2 Versorgung ausreichen. Eine leichte Wellenbewegung ist für die Sauerstoffversorgung besser als geblubbere.


Pidder54 schrieb:


> O2 Wert kann ich nicht messen, hab nix dafür...


Kann man kaufen...


Pidder54 schrieb:


> Vorhin viel mir auf, das 2 Schleierschwänze sich unbeweglich am Grund aufhalten, die anderen wie immer...nur fressen wollen sie auch nicht so richtig.
> Desweiteren sind alle Pflanzen angefressen, vor allem die Tannenwedel, die sind Kahl. Sogar an den Seerosen Blättern wird geknabbert. Bin Ratlos......


Schau dir mal die Pflanzen genau an, ob sie wirklich angefressen sind, oder nur kümmern, oder ob du Schädlinge findest. Dass Fsiche an Seerosenblätter gehen, habe ich noch nie gehört.

Vielleicht solltest du dich im Bezug auf die kranken Fische an einen Fachmann (Tierarzt) wenden. Eindeutig kranke Fische sollten schon mal isoliert werden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Pidder54 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo,
mir ist noch was eingefallen!
Habe vor 3-4 Wochen Kalk zugeführt, um den PH Wert zu erhöhen, bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich eventuell da den falschen genommen habe. Hier mal ein Foto von dem Sack:


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo

so was nehm ich für meine Klärgrube 

wie hast Du dosiert ? 
für oder gegen was ?
mit welchem Erfolg ?

für den Teich  würde ich Muschelkalk nehmen 

mfG


----------



## heiko-rech (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo,

Wenn ich in einem Teich, den ich mit Brunnenwasser speisen möchte nicht die passenden Wasserwerte für die geplante Fauna und Flora habe, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Anderes Wasser nehmen, in deinem Fall Leitungswasser
2. Anderen Besatz und passende Pflanzen wählen.

Die Versuche aus dem Brunnenwasser ein Fischgerechtes Wasser mittels Kalk und ähnlichem zu amchen, wären mir zu riskant.

Zumindest sollte jetzt klar sein, dass am Fischsterben die Lilie vermutlich nicht Schuld hat.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Teichfisch (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo,

Ich bin recht neu hier und habe nicht viel Ahnung aber die Lilien sind es nicht.

Du solltest den PH Wert im Auge behalten. Ich hatte das Problem auch gehabt.

Wenn der Ph wert bei ( 8 oder gar höher wird, dann Spricht man eigentlich schon von Amoniakvergiftung).

Ich hatte das auch die Fische wollten nichts essen, aber die Pflanzen schon

Wenn ales nichts hilft, mach dass selbe wie ich.

Wasser komplett Raus und erst einmal sauber machen. Dann neues Wasser rein.

Danach wieder PH Wert Nachprüfen.

Nach dem es bei mir so war habe ich den Fischen, nach dem sie im neuen Wasser wahren gefüttert.

Und das mache ich immer um die selbe Zeit.So gewöhnen sich die Fische daran.


Also das wäre mein Tipp. Aber mach es nur wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt und
die anderen Mitglieder hier einverstanden sind.


Ach ja und noch etwas, wenn du Wasser testen lässt dann lass dich nicht überreden Chemiebrühe da rein zu tuhen.

Also z.B gegen die Fadenalgen.

Einfach PH wert im Auge behalten und Abwarten, denn die Natur lässt sich sehr gerne Zeit.

MFG  

TeichFisch

PS:Frage erst mal die anderen Leute hier ob sie damit einverstanden sind, sie sind sehr nett, verständnissvoll und haben eine Menge Erfahrung.


----------



## Pidder54 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> so was nehm ich für meine Klärgrube
> 
> ...


Moin Karsten,
dosiert hab ich frei Schnauze, so etwa ne halbe Schüppe langsam zugefürt, mit dem Erfolg, das nach ca. 2-3 Tagen der PH Wert und KH anstieg.


----------



## heiko-rech (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Lilien schädlich für Fische?*

Hallo,

ich würde an deiner Stelle auf das Brunnenwasser und das damit verbundene manipulieren an den Wasserwerten verzichten. Dein Teich ist doch nicht sehr groß und da geht das Auffüllen mit Leitungswasser doch auch nicht so stark ins Geld. Vorausgesetzt, dein Leitungswasser ist soweit in Ordnung. Besser als saures Brunnenwasser ist es doch bestimmt.

Versuch auf jeden fall deine Werte so konstant wie möglich zu halten. Die Wasserwerte sind sehr stark untereinander abhängig. Wenn du einen Wert veränderst, verändern sich auch immer noch andere mit. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------

